# Infiniti JX35 (QX 60) transmission needs to be replaced. What would you do?



## Mrtgman

My 2013 Infiniti JX 35 is now having transmissions issues. A well known issue with these CVT transmission vehicles. Mine was not included with the recall so I am screwed! I have fought with Infiniti at both the corporate and dealer level and it is a lost cause. It has 109,000 miles on it and I owe $18,000. Trade value is only $10,000. That's what two dealers have offered me so far. Current payment on the loan is $306 per month with about 65 months remaining.
The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
Cost to replace the CVT ****** is anywhere between $3650 to $5000. No one wants to work on them, only replace them.When I looked at trading in the car for another one but a few years newer (2015) at a cost of around $24,000 the payment jumped up to $800 per month with zero out of pocket and financing in the negative equity and costs. Loan amount was about $34,000. Rate was pushing 16%.
So I am looking for some advice short of driving it off a cliff. I have not been able to do any Uber rides for nearly a week as I can not risk having a passenger in the car and having it suddenly get stuck in first gear. I like thsse cars because you can use them for all classes of Uber rides. What would you do?


----------



## Termie

Check the ****** fluid? Only problem I’ve ever had with my transmission was one time it was low.....

-Termie, Chevy owner


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Mrtgman said:


> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.


It's not a mechanical issue. It's either an electrical or computer issue. A mechanical problem with a ****** won't fix itself simply by restarting the vehicle. It could be as simple as a fuse, a relay switch, a sensor, a vacuum hose, a loose wire etc.

Crawl under there with a flashlight *after the car cools down *and just poke around.


----------



## Iann

Go to a actual transmission shop to have them do a diagnoses.

Could be something simple like mentioned.
My hope is that it's something simple as a bad Solenoid switch. 

If you don't hear clunking when it's shifting then my bet is that a Solenoid is the culprit.


----------



## DexNex

stop whining and buy the new transmission. I just paid $4500 for one at 105,000 miles.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

DexNex said:


> stop whining and buy the new transmission. I just paid $4500 for one at 105,000 miles.


I take it you're not rockin a Toyota


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Mrtgman said:


> My 2013 Infiniti JX 35 is now having transmissions issues. A well known issue with these CVT transmission vehicles. Mine was not included with the recall so I am screwed! I have fought with Infiniti at both the corporate and dealer level and it is a lost cause. It has 109,000 miles on it and I owe $18,000. Trade value is only $10,000. That's what two dealers have offered me so far. Current payment on the loan is $306 per month with about 65 months remaining.
> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
> Cost to replace the CVT ****** is anywhere between $3650 to $5000. No one wants to work on them, only replace them.When I looked at trading in the car for another one but a few years newer (2015) at a cost of around $24,000 the payment jumped up to $800 per month with zero out of pocket and financing in the negative equity and costs. Loan amount was about $34,000. Rate was pushing 16%.
> So I am looking for some advice short of driving it off a cliff. I have not been able to do any Uber rides for nearly a week as I can not risk having a passenger in the car and having it suddenly get stuck in first gear. I like thsse cars because you can use them for all classes of Uber rides. What would you do?


Places such as Amico will finance the cost of a transmission replacement. Another alternative is to buy a used transmission from a place like Smallwood and have a trusted mechanic install it. $500-$1000 each for transmission and install. Last thing man I don't wish to be in your business but stay away from luxury cars if you can't afford them. If you can't afford this car new then you can't afford a new car note on a high mileage version of it.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Places such as Amico will finance the cost of a transmission replacement. Another alternative is to buy a used transmission from a place like Smallwood and have a trusted mechanic install it. $500-$1000 each for transmission and install. Last thing man I don't wish to be in your business but stay away from luxury cars if you can't afford them. If you can't afford this car new then you can't afford a new car note on a high mileage version of it.


The only good Luxo ride is one under warranty


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I take it you're not rockin a Toyota


Not as flashy as a lot of luxury brands but realistic for a middle class budget. Less than 75k a year no luxury car, no matter what sweet words the dealer gives.


----------



## Mrtgman

DexNex said:


> stop whining and buy the new transmission. I just paid $4500 for one at 105,000 miles.


Was that at the dealer?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Places such as Amico will finance the cost of a transmission replacement. Another alternative is to buy a used transmission from a place like Smallwood and have a trusted mechanic install it. $500-$1000 each for transmission and install. Last thing man I don't wish to be in your business but stay away from luxury cars if you can't afford them. If you can't afford this car new then you can't afford a new car note on a high mileage version of it.


Is Smallwood a parts dealer? Only thing I could pull up was a junkyard in GA.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

http://www.sandwauto.com/full-service-used-auto-parts/

Sorry, S&W stand for Smallwood. You can get a used trans from them of good quality. Just find a good mechanic to install it. It's also worth having the mechanic there at purchase of trans for independent inspection.


----------



## theMezz

My Godfather has been driving since he was 11, is 70 years old - has been buying, selling, rebuilding cars since he was 18 - after working all day as a mechanic. He still buys cars and restores them. he lives, eats, dreams and breaths cars .
He understands Uber because I tell him about it all every day .. I read your post to him and for what its worth - this is what he said...

_"fix the ****** and soon, if they keep revving the engine to 7k they will be buying a new engine also. Why get a newer car ....they will be so far into it at 30k + it is rediculous ......fix the ****** and soon"_


----------



## Mrtgman

Problem solved. I signed up for a warranty for the car that is on a month to month basis. Called the shop that will be fixing the car and they accept it. Only $105 per month for great coverage. Just need to wait the 20 days until it takes affect. Car drives fine most of the time so I vcan live with it another three weeks to save 5k.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Mrtgman said:


> Problem solved. I signed up for a warranty for the car that is on a month to month basis. Called the shop that will be fixing the car and they accept it. Only $105 per month for great coverage. Just need to wait the 20 days until it takes affect. Car drives fine most of the time so I vcan live with it another three weeks to save 5k.


Just make sure you read the fine print of those warranties. Words such as neglect and abuse are usually construed throughout those policies.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Mrtgman said:


> Problem solved. I signed up for a warranty for the car that is on a month to month basis. Called the shop that will be fixing the car and they accept it. Only $105 per month for great coverage. Just need to wait the 20 days until it takes affect. Car drives fine most of the time so I vcan live with it another three weeks to save 5k.


Cool man glad it worked out for you.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just make sure you read the fine print of those warranties. Words such as neglect and abuse are usually construed throughout those policies.


Well it's still worth a shot if legit he's off the hook, if not only out of $100.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Next thread by OP: “My stupid warranty company denied my ****** rebuild!!! What would you do???”

Let’s hope not, but I’m not gonna hold my breath...


----------



## rideshare2870

This is the problem with higher classes of Uber. Expenses are up with your increased income from those upscale rides. This is creating the more money, more problems effect.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY

I had the exact same problem last year. As Iann said it’s the solenoid.
I see you made the same mistake I did by letting it rest overnight and if it started fine the next day and I would just go drive a full shift. Mistake.

The place you signed up for will replace the whole transmission because the insurance/warranty company will pay for it. But now you have an extra $105 bill every month....more grinding/anting.

Remember to remove all signs of rideshare before you go in. I’m 100% sure your warranty will not cover commercial use. In case you are wondering....rideshare is commercial use,


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I had the exact same problem last year. As Iann said it's the solenoid.
> I see you made the same mistake I did by letting it rest overnight and if it started fine the next day and I would just go drive a full shift. Mistake.
> 
> The place you signed up for will replace the whole transmission because the insurance/warranty company will pay for it. But now you have an extra $105 bill every month....more grinding/anting.
> 
> Remember to remove all signs of rideshare before you go in. I'm 100% sure your warranty will not cover commercial use. In case you are wondering....rideshare is commercial use,


So what was the outcome of your solenoid problem last year?


----------



## Mrtgman

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I had the exact same problem last year. As Iann said it's the solenoid.
> I see you made the same mistake I did by letting it rest overnight and if it started fine the next day and I would just go drive a full shift. Mistake.
> 
> The place you signed up for will replace the whole transmission because the insurance/warranty company will pay for it. But now you have an extra $105 bill every month....more grinding/anting.
> 
> Remember to remove all signs of rideshare before you go in. I'm 100% sure your warranty will not cover commercial use. In case you are wondering....rideshare is commercial use,


Did you have an Infiniti JX35 as well?


----------



## Iann

A Solenoid is cheaper to fix than you might imagine.

Here's my concern on taking your car into a shop using a 3rd party warranty. 
The shop will most likely pull your transmission and replace it with the cheapest one they can. Most of the time they come from junk yards. 
Could be a high mileage trans they install that craps out in 5k miles than your screwed and owing the rest of the money on the warranty.


----------



## Mrtgman

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I had the exact same problem last year. As Iann said it's the solenoid.
> I see you made the same mistake I did by letting it rest overnight and if it started fine the next day and I would just go drive a full shift. Mistake.
> 
> The place you signed up for will replace the whole transmission because the insurance/warranty company will pay for it. But now you have an extra $105 bill every month....more grinding/anting.
> 
> Remember to remove all signs of rideshare before you go in. I'm 100% sure your warranty will not cover commercial use. In case you are wondering....rideshare is commercial use,


Why is letting it rest a mistake?



Iann said:


> A Solenoid is cheaper to fix than you might imagine.
> 
> Here's my concern on taking your car into a shop using a 3rd party warranty.
> The shop will most likely pull your transmission and replace it with the cheapest one they can. Most of the time they come from junk yards.
> Could be a high mileage trans they install that craps out in 5k miles than your screwed and owing the rest of the money on the warranty.


I am checking with the local Infiniti dealer to see if they will accept the warranty.


----------



## USMCX

Change the fluid out. As soon as mine starts acting up, that's what I do. Have you been driving in heavy rain? I went through a heavy rainfall and water got into the ******. Nissan CVTs suck. They overheat in the summer and need constant fluid changes. I taught myself how and change out the fluid all the time. It usually resolves the issue.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

USMCX said:


> Change the fluid out. As soon as mine starts acting up, that's what I do. Have you been driving in heavy rain? I went through a heavy rainfall and water got into the ******. Nissan CVTs suck. They overheat in the summer and need constant fluid changes. I taught myself how and change out the fluid all the time. It usually resolves the issue.


I remember Nissan being one of the first car manufacturers to go completely cvt. They insured everyone the tech was ready and even threw in the 100k warranties. Honda and Toyota said the tech wasn't ready and didn't have their cvt transmissions come out till 2-3 years later. A ton of those Nissan transmission are going bad today just outside of the warranty.


----------



## TomTheAnt

I will avoid cars with CVT transmission today just as much as I avoided it back in the 80s. Just a little bit fancier stuff, but basic idea is the same and I'm still not convinced.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Truth be told I believe my Toyota RAV4 is a cvt. I believe both Honda and Toyota are good quality but still a little skeptical on cvts myself. Guess I will find out by the ‘30’s if these cvts reliability are up to par.


----------



## NorCalPhil

Mrtgman said:


> My 2013 Infiniti JX 35 is now having transmissions issues. A well known issue with these CVT transmission vehicles. Mine was not included with the recall so I am screwed! I have fought with Infiniti at both the corporate and dealer level and it is a lost cause. It has 109,000 miles on it and I owe $18,000. Trade value is only $10,000. That's what two dealers have offered me so far. Current payment on the loan is $306 per month with about 65 months remaining.
> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
> Cost to replace the CVT ****** is anywhere between $3650 to $5000. No one wants to work on them, only replace them.When I looked at trading in the car for another one but a few years newer (2015) at a cost of around $24,000 the payment jumped up to $800 per month with zero out of pocket and financing in the negative equity and costs. Loan amount was about $34,000. Rate was pushing 16%.
> So I am looking for some advice short of driving it off a cliff. I have not been able to do any Uber rides for nearly a week as I can not risk having a passenger in the car and having it suddenly get stuck in first gear. I like thsse cars because you can use them for all classes of Uber rides. What would you do?


Wow, dealers must love you. 65 months of payments left on a 6 year old car with 100k+ on the odometer?


----------



## Hugo

Mrtgman said:


> < . . . >
> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
> < . . . >


Checked the CVT fluid cooler? I've read online of cooler issues with Nissan CVT's.

Also, could someone have topped the CVT with auto transmission fluid instead of CVT-specific fluid? That's supposed to cause problems.


----------



## TomTheAnt

NorCalPhil said:


> Wow, dealers must love you. 65 months of payments left on a 6 year old car with 100k+ on the odometer?


Kinda what I was thinking, too. Must've rolled hell of a negative equity into the loan, or something.


----------



## NorCalPhil

TomTheAnt said:


> Kinda what I was thinking, too. Must've rolled hell of a negative equity into the loan, or something.


Whatever it was, I don't recommend it. Ouch.


----------



## 1974toyota

Mrtgman said:


> My 2013 Infiniti JX 35 is now having transmissions issues. A well known issue with these CVT transmission vehicles. Mine was not included with the recall so I am screwed! I have fought with Infiniti at both the corporate and dealer level and it is a lost cause. It has 109,000 miles on it and I owe $18,000. Trade value is only $10,000. That's what two dealers have offered me so far. Current payment on the loan is $306 per month with about 65 months remaining.
> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
> Cost to replace the CVT ****** is anywhere between $3650 to $5000. No one wants to work on them, only replace them.When I looked at trading in the car for another one but a few years newer (2015) at a cost of around $24,000 the payment jumped up to $800 per month with zero out of pocket and financing in the negative equity and costs. Loan amount was about $34,000. Rate was pushing 16%.
> So I am looking for some advice short of driving it off a cliff. I have not been able to do any Uber rides for nearly a week as I can not risk having a passenger in the car and having it suddenly get stuck in first gear. I like thsse cars because you can use them for all classes of Uber rides. What would you do?


WHOA


----------



## Working4peanuts

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I had the exact same problem last year. As Iann said it's the solenoid.
> I see you made the same mistake I did by letting it rest overnight and if it started fine the next day and I would just go drive a full shift. Mistake.
> 
> The place you signed up for will replace the whole transmission because the insurance/warranty company will pay for it. But now you have an extra $105 bill every month....more grinding/anting.
> 
> Remember to remove all signs of rideshare before you go in. I'm 100% sure your warranty will not cover commercial use. In case you are wondering....rideshare is commercial use,


The warranty company will find out. There's a database where Uber shares information with insurance companies. Warranty companies are insurance companies. They aren't going to pay.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY

Mrtgman said:


> Why is letting it rest a mistake?
> 
> I am checking with the local Infiniti dealer to see if they will accept the warranty.


My mistake was thinking that letting rest was good enough for now. I just made the problem worse by not addressing it immediately.



Working4peanuts said:


> The warranty company will find out. There's a database where Uber shares information with insurance companies. Warranty companies are insurance companies. They aren't going to pay.


Yeah, that's fake news. Uber provides your information to its own insurance company not every insurance company. 99.999999% of Uber drivers do not have commercial insurance. That means all those drivers are technically driving with invalid warranties since any dealer or repair shop can void their warranty because you are using your vehicle for commercial purposes. If Uber did share that information with insurance companies they would be essentially taking cars off the road. Why would Uber do that. They don't get a s h i t about drivers but they damn sure care about keeping as many cars on the road as possible.

Uber provides information to other insurance companies on and "as needed basis". Meaning when they (James River) needs to make a claim.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jefferson DDBY said:


> My mistake was thinking that letting rest was good enough for now. I just made the problem worse by not addressing it immediately.
> 
> Yeah, that's fake news. Uber provides your information to its own insurance company not every insurance company. 99.999999% of Uber drivers do not have commercial insurance. That means all those drivers are technically driving with invalid warranties since any dealer or repair shop can void their warranty because you are using your vehicle for commercial purposes. If Uber did share that information with insurance companies they would be essentially taking cars off the road. Why would Uber do that. They don't get a s h i t about drivers but they damn sure care about keeping as many cars on the road as possible.
> 
> Uber provides information to other insurance companies on and "as needed basis". Meaning when they (James River) needs to make a claim.


Have any drivers had a warranty voided from doing Uber on here or is this all "in theory".


----------



## Kodyhead

Just had mine replaced but was covered under extended warranty. My symptoms were different though

Make sure anything rideshare is out of the car including charging cables and back seat pockets sometimes they call you to try to deny your claim as my Infiniti guy advised me


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Kodyhead said:


> Just had mine replaced but was covered under extended warranty. My symptoms were different though


What car do you have? And is it a cvt?


----------



## Kodyhead

Also if you get it done at the dealership you can get a loaner car and you can still do private at least



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What car do you have? And is it a cvt?


2014 qx60 hybrid, I believe this the worst year concerning transmission


----------



## LoveBC

Mrtgman said:


> My 2013 Infiniti JX 35 is now having transmissions issues. A well known issue with these CVT transmission vehicles. Mine was not included with the recall so I am screwed! I have fought with Infiniti at both the corporate and dealer level and it is a lost cause. It has 109,000 miles on it and I owe $18,000. Trade value is only $10,000. That's what two dealers have offered me so far. Current payment on the loan is $306 per month with about 65 months remaining.
> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
> Cost to replace the CVT ****** is anywhere between $3650 to $5000. No one wants to work on them, only replace them.When I looked at trading in the car for another one but a few years newer (2015) at a cost of around $24,000 the payment jumped up to $800 per month with zero out of pocket and financing in the negative equity and costs. Loan amount was about $34,000. Rate was pushing 16%.
> So I am looking for some advice short of driving it off a cliff. I have not been able to do any Uber rides for nearly a week as I can not risk having a passenger in the car and having it suddenly get stuck in first gear. I like thsse cars because you can use them for all classes of Uber rides. What would you do?


Trade it in and buy something that isn't made by Nissan.


----------



## tohunt4me

USMCX said:


> Change the fluid out. As soon as mine starts acting up, that's what I do. Have you been driving in heavy rain? I went through a heavy rainfall and water got into the ******. Nissan CVTs suck. They overheat in the summer and need constant fluid changes. I taught myself how and change out the fluid all the time. It usually resolves the issue.


Buy YOURSELF a transmission cooler !
Install it.
( $25.00 and a couple hours)( will cool transmission. Increase fluid capacity, extend transmission life)



Mrtgman said:


> My 2013 Infiniti JX 35 is now having transmissions issues. A well known issue with these CVT transmission vehicles. Mine was not included with the recall so I am screwed! I have fought with Infiniti at both the corporate and dealer level and it is a lost cause. It has 109,000 miles on it and I owe $18,000. Trade value is only $10,000. That's what two dealers have offered me so far. Current payment on the loan is $306 per month with about 65 months remaining.
> The car had been having intermittent but manageable ****** problems where it might not shift into overdrive on the highway for example but I could still finish my trips and simply turn the car off, wait a minute and restart and it would go back to normal. Now in the past few days it will randomly get stuck in first gear and I can not even go over 35 MPH as the RPM's hit about 7k at 40 MPH and the car bogs down. I tried the wait and restart trick but it does not work consistently with this issue. If I let it sit overnight it seems to be fine for a awhile the next day. That could be 3 hours or 15 minutes.
> Cost to replace the CVT ****** is anywhere between $3650 to $5000. No one wants to work on them, only replace them.When I looked at trading in the car for another one but a few years newer (2015) at a cost of around $24,000 the payment jumped up to $800 per month with zero out of pocket and financing in the negative equity and costs. Loan amount was about $34,000. Rate was pushing 16%.
> So I am looking for some advice short of driving it off a cliff. I have not been able to do any Uber rides for nearly a week as I can not risk having a passenger in the car and having it suddenly get stuck in first gear. I like thsse cars because you can use them for all classes of Uber rides. What would you do?


Rebuild it BETTER than New for $325.00 plus shipping in 2 to 3 days.

A transmission shop will charge you $3,500.00 or more.
They wont change ALL the parts .

After 150,000 miles . . . keeping a spare powertrain would not be a bad idea.
Engine & transmission. Ready to go.

Somewhere a unit is sitting on a shelf with 20,000 miles on it .

Then you could leisurely rebuild your old engine & transmission.


----------



## USMCX

tohunt4me said:


> Buy YOURSELF a transmission cooler !
> Install it.
> ( $25.00 and a couple hours)( will cool transmission. Increase fluid capacity, extend transmission life)


Is it difficult to install? I've been to several mechanics who don't think they help much and won't install them. One was worried that the cooler would leak radiator coolant with the ****** oil.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Have any drivers had a warranty voided from doing Uber on here or is this all "in theory".


I don't know anyone personally that had a warranty claim denied but I did read the very very fine print of my Hyundai Warranty. The 10 year 100k mike warranty is cut in half if you use the car for commercial purposes. It says so in black and white in the warranty restrictions. Also if you finance the car sometimes the loan will have those type of restrictions too. I remove everything before taking my car in because I don't want to take the chance. My guess is the big chain repair shops won't care. They are just employees doing a job. The smaller owner operator type of repair shops might look for any reason not to honor a warranty.


----------



## Eugene73

wise up and use a beater for ubering. keep the infiniti in the garage for when you score a hot date


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I don't know anyone personally that had a warranty claim denied but I did read the very very fine print of my Hyundai Warranty. The 10 year 100k mike warranty is cut in half if you use the car for commercial purposes. It says so in black and white in the warranty restrictions. Also if you finance the car sometimes the loan will have those type of restrictions too. I remove everything before taking my car in because I don't want to take the chance. My guess is the big chain repair shops won't care. They are just employees doing a job. The smaller owner operator type of repair shops might look for any reason not to honor a warranty.


Well just another reason for me not to where trade dress when I do drive Uber.


----------



## MalikBrother

CVT is like German cars or high maintenance gf. You gotta maintain property and change the fluid on time and quality fluid makes difference.


----------



## mfletch1227

I am having issues with my JX35 again. The dealership has replaced the transmission 3 times already due to the same issues. The last time was at 57K miles and I am now at 118k. I took in yesterday with the shuddering and feeling like it will not shift or get out of first gear. Also, very sluggish and the RPM's will jump once it actually engages. Waiting on Infinti again to determine if they will do/cover anything. This is the absolute worse car I've had.


----------



## mbd

Used transmission + labor around 1800-2000$

Get rid of infinity... it has a fancy name , but fancy name does not match performance...take a loss, unload it on a newbie car buyer.


----------



## Mrtgman

Update: So the warranty company instructed the repair shop to change the transmission fluid and if that did nit resolve the problem they would fix it. BS! I paid $300 to have that done and they still denied the claim. Car Shield/ American Auto Shield is the worst! Every time you call the claims line you are on hold for at least 45 minutes. Call the sales line and you'll get right through. After asking around I discovered they deny at least 90% of the claims. I cancelled and got my money back and am going to fight them to get reimbursed for the $300 they forced me to spend. Two days later same issue with the transmission. Code 1778. Issue with the step motor. I found a CVT specialist that put a speed sensor in when that problem code showed up which cost me $500. Car worked for a day and went right back to the same issue.Now he is trying to find a valve body with a step motor in it instead of changing the whole transmission. Parts for these thing are almost impossible to find. I'll keep this updated as things progress.



NorCalPhil said:


> Wow, dealers must love you. 65 months of payments left on a 6 year old car with 100k+ on the odometer?


Why would dealers love me for that?


----------



## NorCalPhil

Mrtgman said:


> Why would dealers love me for that?


They're in it for the money, and you apparently give it away.


----------



## mbd

Most of the warranty company = frauds
They will tell you to take it to some place, uninstall the motor or transmission, then test it
Well labor alone on that will run into 300$ plus, )(uninstalling ) then you are forced to install a new transmission, other option is to put it back , but you just blew between 300 to 800$ on installation labor
take the warranty through dealer, and some dealers will give you lifetime warranty,If you are willing to pay extra 3000. 
If they find out vehicle is used for rideshare, then it could have some issues... but you just deny it.

Carmax - you will pay little extra on Carmax , but they honor their warranty.


----------



## NWNJ

Mrtgman said:


> Update: So the warranty company instructed the repair shop to change the transmission fluid and if that did nit resolve the problem they would fix it. BS! I paid $300 to have that done and they still denied the claim. Car Shield/ American Auto Shield is the worst! Every time you call the claims line you are on hold for at least 45 minutes. Call the sales line and you'll get right through. After asking around I discovered they deny at least 90% of the claims. I cancelled and got my money back and am going to fight them to get reimbursed for the $300 they forced me to spend. Two days later same issue with the transmission. Code 1778. Issue with the step motor. I found a CVT specialist that put a speed sensor in when that problem code showed up which cost me $500. Car worked for a day and went right back to the same issue.Now he is trying to find a valve body with a step motor in it instead of changing the whole transmission. Parts for these thing are almost impossible to find. I'll keep this updated as things progress.
> 
> 
> Why would dealers love me for that?


Stop throwing good money after bad. Trade the junker in on a Corolla or Camry and get another 6+ year loan. At least then you have a chance of still having a car when it's paid off.


----------



## 1974toyota

Mrtgman said:


> Update: So the warranty company instructed the repair shop to change the transmission fluid and if that did nit resolve the problem they would fix it. BS! I paid $300 to have that done and they still denied the claim. Car Shield/ American Auto Shield is the worst! Every time you call the claims line you are on hold for at least 45 minutes. Call the sales line and you'll get right through. After asking around I discovered they deny at least 90% of the claims. I cancelled and got my money back and am going to fight them to get reimbursed for the $300 they forced me to spend. Two days later same issue with the transmission. Code 1778. Issue with the step motor. I found a CVT specialist that put a speed sensor in when that problem code showed up which cost me $500. Car worked for a day and went right back to the same issue.Now he is trying to find a valve body with a step motor in it instead of changing the whole transmission. Parts for these thing are almost impossible to find. I'll keep this updated as things progress.
> 
> 
> Why would dealers love me for that?


My brother has a 2008 altima with the CVT trans, his ****** went,luckily was under warranty,he told me the service guy said its a common problem. Nissan supposedly then gave people a 10YR 120K warranty do to the trans problem on these cars,not sure what to tell ya,GL, JMO



Mrtgman said:


> Update: So the warranty company instructed the repair shop to change the transmission fluid and if that did nit resolve the problem they would fix it. BS! I paid $300 to have that done and they still denied the claim. Car Shield/ American Auto Shield is the worst! Every time you call the claims line you are on hold for at least 45 minutes. Call the sales line and you'll get right through. After asking around I discovered they deny at least 90% of the claims. I cancelled and got my money back and am going to fight them to get reimbursed for the $300 they forced me to spend. Two days later same issue with the transmission. Code 1778. Issue with the step motor. I found a CVT specialist that put a speed sensor in when that problem code showed up which cost me $500. Car worked for a day and went right back to the same issue.Now he is trying to find a valve body with a step motor in it instead of changing the whole transmission. Parts for these thing are almost impossible to find. I'll keep this updated as things progress.
> 
> 
> Why would dealers love me for that?


do these issues fall under the lemon law?


----------



## TomTheAnt

1974toyota said:


> do these issues fall under the lemon law?


There is no Lemon Law that would cover the transmission of a six year old used vehicle.


----------



## 1974toyota

TomTheAnt said:


> There is no Lemon Law that would cover the transmission of a six year old used vehicle.


ooh ok


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Mrtgman said:


> Update: So the warranty company instructed the repair shop to change the transmission fluid and if that did nit resolve the problem they would fix it. BS! I paid $300 to have that done and they still denied the claim. Car Shield/ American Auto Shield is the worst! Every time you call the claims line you are on hold for at least 45 minutes. Call the sales line and you'll get right through. After asking around I discovered they deny at least 90% of the claims. I cancelled and got my money back and am going to fight them to get reimbursed for the $300 they forced me to spend. Two days later same issue with the transmission. Code 1778. Issue with the step motor. I found a CVT specialist that put a speed sensor in when that problem code showed up which cost me $500. Car worked for a day and went right back to the same issue.Now he is trying to find a valve body with a step motor in it instead of changing the whole transmission. Parts for these thing are almost impossible to find. I'll keep this updated as things progress.
> 
> 
> Why would dealers love me for that?


Man sometimes you gotta know when to walk away, sorry dude. Also check if their is any class actions against infinite over this. They truly do make shitty trucks.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Like what was said. Most independent warranty companies are junk. If they do end up approving to fix, most likely it will be a used part. I doubt a dealership service department will want to deal with a 3rd party warranty that they don't deal with and vice versa.


----------



## PHXTE

NWNJ said:


> Stop throwing good money after bad. Trade the junker in on a Corolla or Camry and get another 6+ year loan. At least then you have a chance of still having a car when it's paid off.


He'll never get financed with $10k in negative equity and a horrendous credit score.

Did you really think you were going to be able to pay $100 for that warranty and they'd replace your $4k transmission? Are you that gullible?

Stop buying shitty high mileage cars that you can't afford and find yourself a better career instead of driving your car into the ground for pennies.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

PHXTE said:


> He'll never get financed with $10k in negative equity and a horrendous credit score.
> 
> Did you really think you were going to be able to pay $100 for that warranty and they'd replace your $4k transmission? Are you that gullible?
> 
> Stop buying shitty high mileage cars that you can't afford and find yourself a better career instead of driving your car into the ground for pennies.


Real talk but vicious


----------



## NWNJ

PHXTE said:


> He'll never get financed with $10k in negative equity and a horrendous credit score.
> 
> Did you really think you were going to be able to pay $100 for that warranty and they'd replace your $4k transmission? Are you that gullible?
> 
> Stop buying shitty high mileage cars that you can't afford and find yourself a better career instead of driving your car into the ground for pennies.


In that case might as well file for bankruptcy or part out the Infiniti and buy a Corolla. The bank won't be happy but if you keep you on payments they hopefully won't find out. Hold onto the chassis and you can make a decent shelter with it and some tarps.


----------

